# Cost Effective Pimping



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

Assume you have $3000 and a full working PC

What mods / "funware" could you add to your case? (assume the case itself looks good)
Eg - El Wire, LCD Screens

Im bored, and i feel like buying pointless things


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jan 25, 2007)

i'd send some to me cuz i've got book payments due on my cc 

maybe get a sweet 30" monitor
or 37" westy 1080p

or camcorder

or turntable set and sweet input for a new hobby

or any type of musical thing

or a sweet slr camera

maybe get a sweet box set of that sweet british series the prisoner
and get one for me too  i love that show


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

hmm ive always wanted a nice nikon d80 dslr for my art

somehow it seems to snap my bank account lol

watercooling would be an interesting insight


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Assume you have $3000 and a full working PC
> 
> What mods / "funware" could you add to your case? (assume the case itself looks good)
> Eg - El Wire, LCD Screens
> ...



I look at your comp spec, it's good enough except for the 19" lcd.  Fleebay it and buy a bigger LCD.  Get at least a Dell 22 in for roughly $300 or 24 or a 30 in.  Can't go wrong with those.  Water cooling is nice but I don't think it's worth $300+ when your CPU is not even that much.  That's just me.  Digital SLR camera is nice also.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

hv43082 said:


> Get at least a Dell 22 in for roughly $300 or 24 or a 30 in.  Can't go wrong with those.



you have no idea how expensive monitors are here
check this out

http://www.digitalyes.com.au/prodLi...pidCategory=22&b=&key_search=&a=3&sortField=0

24" no less than $1000
20" is $380


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> you have no idea how expensive monitors are here
> check this out
> 
> http://www.digitalyes.com.au/prodLi...pidCategory=22&b=&key_search=&a=3&sortField=0
> ...



I totally agree that it's more expensive where you live but still that is money better spent than water cooling.  If you are a pc gamer, there's nothing more important than your VGA and your LCD.  The rest of the component will not have that much of an impact on your system as long as they are not too outdated.  Quick question, doesn't Dell sell stuffs in Australia too?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

yes dell has an actual australian site

but the cost of the cheapest 24" on that is $1100
30" is $2600

dammmmn expensive. and i know that the best thing i could upgrade would be my monitor, but spending a thousand dollars on a monitor seems just as bad as spending 1000 on a graphics card.


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> yes dell has an actual australian site
> 
> but the cost of the cheapest 24" on that is $1100
> 30" is $2600
> ...



go water, do some modding on older cases, get a dremmel, the monitor is a good idea too, save for dx10


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

pt said:


> go water, do some modding on older cases, get a dremmel, the monitor is a good idea too, save for dx10



im not very good with my hands...so a dremel seems a bit crazy for me  hehe
( i hated design and technology classes, the teacher was a wanker anyway lol)

id love to go watercooling, but that doesnt seem much worth it either
maybe i should look into fan controllers and other cool gadgets in the meanwhile


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> im not very good with my hands...so a dremel seems a bit crazy for me  hehe
> ( i hated design and technology classes, the teacher was a wanker anyway lol)
> 
> id love to go watercooling, but that doesnt seem much worth it either
> maybe i should look into fan controllers and other cool gadgets in the meanwhile



fan controllers are great too  
with 3000 you could go with 2 or 3 stage cascade


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

or i could just pay women to live naked with me.
but that wouldnt satisfy me THAT much lol.

isnt there cheaper ways to enjoy myself lol


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> or i could just pay women to live naked with me.
> but that wouldnt satisfy me THAT much lol.
> 
> isnt there cheaper ways to enjoy myself lol



get a couple more hdd's and fill it with pron?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

i already have 240gigs on this one lol.


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> i already have 240gigs on this one lol.



it's never too much


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

pt said:


> it's never too much



every time i need porn i just download it lol
then delete it when i dont need it.


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> every time i need porn i just download it lol
> then delete it when i dont need it.



porn shouldn't be deleted, you should save the max you can get  
do like the other guy said in the other thread and "glue" the monitor to the side case, it would look great  , and save for driver license and a car if you don't have those
btw, what happened to pinchy? dead?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

hes on holiday up the coast 
i miss him too lol

he also has my as5...


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

he should be back sometime in the next 3-4 days


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> hes on holiday up the coast
> i miss him too lol
> 
> he also has my as5...



good life, why the hell he has your artic silver 5?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

he lives 4 houses down the road
so he borrowed it


----------



## binormalkilla (Jan 25, 2007)

Um invest in a mutual fund until you need it


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

im under 18...i dont think im allowed to invest in anything lol

nor would it be wise


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> im under 18...i dont think im allowed to invest in anything lol
> 
> nor would it be wise



can you post a pic of your case?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

the one im taking to school or the computer im on now?


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> the one im taking to school or the computer im on now?



the computer you want to pimp


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

one moment


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2007)

You're focusing on art in school, right? Go with the dSLR. I think you'd probably enjoy that the most. Plus, who knows, you may be able to convince a few ladies that you're the perfect canidate for their photoshoot.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

here ya go


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You're focusing on art in school, right? Go with the dSLR. I think you'd probably enjoy that the most. Plus, who knows, you may be able to convince a few ladies that you're the perfect canidate for their photoshoot.



damn straight 

yeah ive always wanted one
but my 8mp camera ive got now seems to frown upon me lol
its always been capable of what ive needed...but god nikons are sexy dslr cameras

my cousin has one with a rather large variety of lenses that hes selling, maybe i can convince him to sell it to me for cheap


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 25, 2007)

Go for the camera...

If you're willing to spend the time and effort and are capable of pretending to be good with your hands... why not do a project that I've always wanted to do?

A computer in a microwave.

It's been done once by Genesi, but done by hand and slightly more professionally it'd look damn good. Easy access for parts changes, easy to lug to LANs (everything's in one box), it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

get some cold cathodes and mesh for cables  
any particular art degree in the future?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

i have no idea what i want to do
im particularly skilled with writing, photoshop, general use of computers and im trained in martial arts

so i guess i could go through a range of things:
writer, graphic designer, marketing officer, i could take a number of courses involving computers or i could go on and try and get into the SAS regiment of the australian army


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> Go for the camera...
> 
> If you're willing to spend the time and effort and are capable of pretending to be good with your hands... why not do a project that I've always wanted to do?
> 
> ...



the advantage being that if you get the shits you can nuke your electronic kingdom 
GREAT for lan parties


----------



## JdPower (Jan 25, 2007)

Go with a new sounds card, raptor HDD, some new bose headphones, and watercooling by swiftech. Get the "ULTRA" kit comes with everthing you need!


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Go with a new sounds card, raptor HDD, some new bose headphones, and watercooling by swiftech. Get the "ULTRA" kit comes with everthing you need!



i was looking at some high end swiftech h2o coolers the other day. Sexy.

but arnt raptors loud?


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 25, 2007)

Loud, proud, and benchmark only a tiny amount faster than a Seagate Cheetah. 

Sorry, ignore me, I've had some rather nasty experiences with WD drives. I could never run a Raptor.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

lol
i cant live with noise
its a computer, not some 'rice cooker' car


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 25, 2007)

The only reason mine's noisy is because ASUS' Q-fan doesn't work as well as they claim it to! I'm sure you know exactly what I mean (since we run the same board n' all).

Looking at your specs, with 3k to drop on the beast I'd consider more storage space, perhaps more RAM, maybe upgrade the lil' E6400 to an E6600 or E6700. There was a shop in the IT complex in Chinatown that had pretty cheap retail Core2s.

Just avoid Capitol Computer - quote one price then charge double it *chuckle*


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 25, 2007)

Take a look at this article http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/01/25/making-a-custom-pc-enclosure-with-protocase

They make custom cases for a pretty decent price.
Would def. be a hot mod.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> i was looking at some high end swiftech h2o coolers the other day. Sexy.QUOTE]
> 
> not only Sexy but that 'ultra' kit is great... put one in last week for a customer... priced all the part alone.. would have saved $20can over the kit ...but would have spent extra hour on install ....if you muont the raptors on rubber cuts noise by 1/3


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

get a seagate 7200.10, much quiter and only looses to a raptor in read time


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

same
and i got the bigger sata II version of that in my new computer


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> same
> and i got the bigger sata II version of that in my new computer



a 7200.10?
if so just get another and raid them


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

pt said:


> a 7200.10?
> if so just get another and raid them



7200 rpm
its a barracuda isnt it? 8mb cache

though my SATAII one is 16mb cache


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> 7200 rpm
> its a barracuda isnt it? 8mb cache
> 
> though my SATAII one is 16mb cache



but it's a 7200.7/.8/.9/.10?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

i have no ffn idea lol
will it be on the serial number of the hdd? (that computer is off atm)

*checks*


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

it says 7200.10
whats the diff in specs between them?


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> it says 7200.10
> whats the diff in specs between them?



the 7200.10 has perpendicular recording wich is *GREAT*
get another and raid them


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

i dunno how to set up raid lol
and is the performance much better anyway?


----------



## pt (Jan 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> i dunno how to set up raid lol
> and is the performance much better anyway?



worth the effort of learning


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

fine  

a project for sometime later this year then


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 25, 2007)

and i need to get cable ties so i can cable manage my new case...as you saw from the pics its pretty bad...maybe i should replace the antec with a better modular psu


----------



## niko084 (Jan 26, 2007)

Heh, you could use aluminum wire loom, stuff looks NICE!


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 26, 2007)

too late i bought a modular psu lol
maybe il use the loom for my older computer


----------

